# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Uria e Madhe

## kriskulli

*Uria e Madhe*

Midis njollave të bardha të historisë sovjetike ka qenë për një kohë të gjatë Uria e madhe e viteve 1932-1933, që, sipas burimeve të pakundërshtueshme, ka dhënë 6 milion viktima. Kjo katastrofë nuk ishte një uri si të tjerat, si uritë që kishte njohur më parë Rusia cariste në intervale kohe të rregullta dhe të herëpashershme. Ajo ishte pasojë direkte e sistemit të ri të shfrytëzimit ushtarako-feudal të fshatarësisë, sipas shprehjes së udhëheqësit bolshevik antistalinian Nikolai Buharin, të vendosur gjatë kolektivizimit të detyruar dhe një ilustrim tragjik i një regresi social të madh, që shoqëroi sulmin e filluar ndaj fshatit nga pushteti sovjetik në fund të viteve 1921-1922.

Ndryshe nga uria e viteve 1921-1922, e pranuar nga autoritetet sovjetike, të cilat bënin thirrje për një kohë të gjatë për ndihmë ndërkombëtare, ajo e viteve 1932-1933 është mohuar nga regjimi, i cili me anë të propagandës së tij arriti të mbysë disa zëra të ngritur jashtë shtetit, që kërkonin të bënin prezentë këtë tragjedi. Mbytja e së vërtetës është realizuar nga dëshmitë e fabrikuara, si ajo e deputetit francez dhe udhëheqës i Partisë radikale, Eduart Herriot, i cili, duke udhëtuar në Ukrainë, në vitin 1933, trumbetonte fort se kishte parë vetëm kopshtet me zarzavate të kolkozeve të kultivuara dhe bonifikuara në mënyrë të admirueshme dhe të mbjella, sigurisht, për ti pasur zili, përpara se të përfundojë: Unë kam përshkruar Ukrainën. Ju pohoj se kam parë një kopsht në lulëzim të plotë. Kjo verbëri ishte së pari rezultat i një skenari të plotë organizuar nga GPU-ja për miqtë e huaj, ku intenerari planifikohej nga kolkozet në kopshtet e fëmijëve model. Kjo verbëri sigurisht ishte e bazuar në konsiderata politike, kryesisht nga ana e politikanëve francez, në atë kohë në pushtet, të cilit kishin shqetësimin për të mos ndërprerë procesin e afrimit të projektuar me Bashkimin Sovjetik përballë një Gjermanie që ishte bërë gjithnjë e më kërcënuese si pasojë e ardhjes në pushtet të Adolf Hitlerit.



Sigurisht nuk mund të kuptojmë urinë e viteve 1932-1933 pa e vendosur në konceptin e marrëdhënieve midis shtetit sovjetik dhe fshatarësisë, si pasojë e kolektivizimit me forcë në fshat. Në fshatrat e kolektivizuar roli i kolkozeve ishte strategjik. Kishte si qëllim ti siguronte shtetit dorëzimin fiks të prodhimeve bujqësore dhe shoqërohej me një propagandë të lartë fiktive për të korrat kolektive. Çdo vjeshtë, fushata e grumbullimit transformohej në një provë të vërtetë forcash midis shtetit dhe fshatarësisë, që me dëshpërim përpiqej të mbante për vete një pjesë të të korrave. Loja ishte e madhe: për shtetin marrja, për fshatarësinë mbijetes. Sa më pjellore të ishte zona, aq më shumë taksohej. Në vitin 1930 shteti mblodhi 30% të prodhimit bujqësor në Ukrainë, 38% në fushat e pasura të Kubanit, në Kaukazin e Veriut këto përqindje arritën 41.5, 47 dhe 39.5. Një marrje e tillë çrregullonte plotësisht ciklin e prodhimit, mjafton të kujtojmë se në NEP fshatari tregtonte vetëm 15-20% të të korrave duke rezervuar 12-15% për mbjelljet, 25-30% për bagëtinë dhe pjesën që mbetej për konsum vetjak. Midis fshatarëve të vendosur të përdornin të gjitha strategjitë për të ruajtur një pjesë të të mbjellave dhe autoriteteve lokale të detyruar për të plotësuar me çdo kusht planin e vitit 1932, një plan ireal, 32% më i lartë se ai i vitit 1931, konflikti ishte i paevitueshëm.

Fushata e grumbullimit e vitit 1932 filloi shumë ngadalë. Kur nisën të grumbullohen të korrat e para, fshatarët zunë të fshehin ose të vjedhin natën një pjesë të tyre. U formua fronti i rezistencës pasive, për të përballuar marrëveshjen e heshtur dhe reciproke, që shpesh shkonte nga kolkozianët e brigadierët, nga brigadierët te llogaritarët, nga llogaritarët te drejtori i kolkozit (fshatar i zgjedhur kohët e fundit), nga drejtori te sekretari lokal i Partisë. Për të marrë drithërat autoritetet qendrore duhej të dërgonin brigada të reja të goditjes të mbledhura në qytet midis komsomolasve dhe komunistëve.

Për klimën e luftës që mbizotëronte në fshat, ja se çfarë i shkruante hierarkisë një instruktor i Komitetit Qendror Ekzekutiv në mision në një rreth bujqësor të Vollgës së poshtme:

«Arrestimet dhe kontrollet realizohen nga cilido: nga anëtarët e sovjetit rural, nga emisarët e çdo lloji, anëtarët e brigadave të sulmit, nga çdo komsomolas që nuk përton. Këtë vit 12% e pronarëve të rrethit kanë kaluar para gjyqit pa llogaritur këtu kulakët e internuar, fshatarët e dënuar me gjoba etj. Sipas përllogaritjeve të ish ndihmësprokurorit të rrethit, gjatë vitit të fundit, 15% e popullsisë së rritur ka qenë viktimë e formave të ndryshme të dhunës. Në qoftë se i shtojmë kësaj atë se gjatë viteve të fundit afërsisht 800 pronarë janë përjashtuar nga kolkozet, ju do të formoni një ide për tejkalimin e masës së dhunës në rreth (). Nëse përjashtojmë rastet kur dhuna është vërtetë e justifikuar, duhet thënë se efikasiteti i masave të dhunës nuk pushon së rëni në masën ku duke kaluar një limit, ajo bëhet e vështirë për tu aplikuar (). Të gjithë janë gati të shpërthejnë. Burgu i Balashovit përmban 5 herë më shumë njerëz se sa është parshikuar, edhe në Elan, në burgun e vogël të rrethit, janë 610 vetë. Gjatë muajit të fundit, burgu i Balshovit ka kthyer në Elan 78 të dënuar, midis të cilëve 48 ishin më pak se 10 vjeç, 21 prej tyre u liruan menjëherë (). Për të përfunduar analizën për këtë metodë të famshme, e vetmja e adoptuar këtu, është metoda e forcës  dy fjalë mbi individin fshatari përballë të cilit gjithçka është bërë për ta kthyer në punët e mbjelljes dhe të prodhimit.
Shembulli i mëposhtëm tregon se deri në çfarë mase individët fshatarë janë të terrorizuar: në Morti, një fshatar, i cili megjithëse kishte përmbushur planin e tij 100%, erdhi të takojë shokun Femiçev, kryetar i Komitetit Ekzekutiv të rrethit dhe i kërkoi ta internonin në Veri, pasi nuk mund të jetojmë në këto kushte. Shembulli tjetër është edhe peticioni i firmosur nga 16 fshatarë të sovjetit rural të Aleksandrovit, me të cilin fshatarët kërkonin ti dërgonin në internim larg zonës së tyre! (). Shkurt, e vetmja formë e punës me masat është sulmi, sulmohen farërat, kreditë, rritja e bagëtive, sulmohet puna etj. Asgjë nuk bëhet pa sulm (). Sulmohet natë, nga ora 9-10 e darkës deri në mëngjes. Sulmi zhvillohet në mënyrën e mëposhtme: brigadat e sulmit, të vendosura në izba thërrasin me radhë çdo njeri që nuk ka mbushur këtë apo atë detyrim ose plan dhe i bind me mënyra të ndryshme për të plotësuar detyrimet e tyre. Kështu sulmohet çdo njeri i venë në listë dhe sulmi vazhdon gjatë gjithë natës.»

Në arsenalin e dhunës, ligji i famshëm i nxjerrë më 7 gusht 1932, më i forti i luftës midis fshatarëve dhe regjimit, luante një rol vendimtar. Ai parashikonte se mund të dënohej me 10 vjet burg në kamp ose me vdekje çdo vjedhje ose shpërdorim i pronës socialiste. Ai njihej në popull me emrin ligji i duajve, pasi personat e dënuar më shpesh kishin vjedhur disa duaj grurë ose thekër në arat e kolkozeve. Ky ligj i kobshëm bëri që të dënohen, nga gushti 1932 deri në dhjetor 1933 më tepër se 125.000 vetë, prej të cilëve 5.400 me vdekje.

Me gjithë këto masa drakoniane, drithi nuk grumbullohej. Në mes të tetorit 1932, plani i grumbullimit për zonat kryesore të drithërave të vendit ishte plotësuar 15-20%. Më 22 tetor 1932, Byroja Politike vendosi të dërgojë në Ukrainë dhe Kaukazin e Veriut për të shpejtuar grumbullimin dy komisione të jashtëzakonshëm, një i drejtuar nga Vjaçesllav Molotov dhe tjetri nga Llazar Kaganoviç. Në 2 nëntor, komisioni i Llazar Kaganoviçit, ku bënte pjesë dhe Henrih Jagoda, arriti në Rostov-mbi-Don. Ai zhvilloi menjëherë një mbledhje me të gjithë sekretarët e Partisë të zonës së Kaukazit të Veriut, si përfundim i të cilit u adaptua vendimi i mëpshtëm: Si pasojë e dështimit të shëmtuar të planit të grumbullimit të drithërave, organizatat lokale të Partisë duhet të detyrohen për të eliminuar sabotimin e organizuar nga elementët kulakë kundër-revolucionar që kanë marrë drejtimin e sabotimit. Për një numër rrethesh të shkruar në tabelën e zezë (sipas terminologjisë zyrtare) u morën masat e mëposhtme: tërheqje e gjithë prodhimeve nga dyqanet, ndalimi i plotë i tregtisë, dorëzimi i menjëhershëm i të gjitha kredive të dhëna, tatim i jashtëzakonshëm, arrestim i të gjithë sabotatorëve, elementëve të huaj dhe kundër-revolucionarë sipas një procedure të shpejtuar nën udhëheqjen e GPU-s. Në rast se sabotimi do të vazhdonte, popullsia do të kalonte në internime masive.

Vetëm gjatë muajit nëntor 1932, muaji i parë i luftës kundër sabotimit, 5 000 komunistë në fshat u gjykuan si bashkëpunëtorë në krim ndaj sabotimeve në fushatën e grumbullimeve dhe 15 000 kolkozianë nga Kaukazi i Veriut, zonë strategjike në prodhimin e drithërave, u arrestuan. Në dhjetor filluan internimet masive, jo vetëm të kulakëve, por të fshatrave të tëra, kryesisht të stanicave kozake të goditura edhe në vitin 1920 me masa të njëjta. Numri i kolonëve special filloi të ngrihet. Në qoftë se në vitin 1932 të dhënat e administratës së Gulagëve flisnin për ardhjen e 71 236 të internuarve, në vitin 1933 u regjistrua një fluks prej 268 091 kolonësh specialë.

Në Ukrainë, komisioni Molotov mori masa të njëjta: regjistrimi në tabelën e zezë i rretheve ku plani i grumbullimit nuk ishte realizuar, me të gjitha pasojat që përshkruam më sipër, si pastrim i organizatave lokale të Partisë, arrestime masive jo vetëm të kolkozianëve, por edhe të kuadrove të kolkozeve, që dyshoheshin se kishin minimizuar prodhimin. Shpejt këto masa u shtrinë në zona të tjera prodhuese të drithërave.
Këto masa shtypëse mund të lejonin shtetin të fitonte luftën kundër fshatarëve?
Ja çnënvizon konsulli italian në Novorosijsk në një raport të hollësishëm:

«Aparati sovjetik shumë i fuqishëm dhe i armatosur, nuk fakt nuk ka mundësi për të fituar në një ose shumë beteja me radhë, pasi armiku nuk është i grumbulluar por i shpërndarë dhe lodhet në një numër të pafund operacionesh të vogla: këtu fushat nuk janë të rrethuara, disa kuintal drithë janë fshehur, pa llogaritur një traktor që nuk punon, një të dytë të prishur me qëllim, një tjetër që sillet kot në vend që të punojë Dhe konstatohet më pas se magazina ka qenë plaçkitur, se regjistrat e llogarisë, të mëdhenjtë e të vegjlit, janë mbajtur keq ose janë falsifikuar, se udhëheqja e kolkozeve nga frika ose nga keqdashja, nuk kanë deklaruar të vërtetën në raportet e tyre Dhe kështu vazhdon deri në pafundësi dhe gjithmonë përsëritet, në këtë territor gjigand! () Armikun, duhet shkuar ta kërkosh shtëpi më shtëpi, fshat më fshat. Kjo është si të mbash ujë në një kovë të shpuar.»

Kështu, për të mundur armikun, mbetej vetëm një zgjidhje: ta vesh në uri. Raportet e para mbi rrezikun e një situate ushqimore kritike për dimrin e vitit 1932-1933 kishin ardhur në Moskë që në verën e vitit 1932. Në gusht 1932, Molotovi i raportoi Byrosë Politike se ekzistonte një kërcënim i vërtetë i urisë në rrethet ku të korrat kishin qenë të shkëlqyeshme. Megjithatë ai propozoi për të plotësuar me çdo kusht planin e grumbullimit. Në muajin gusht, kryetari i këshillit të Komisionit të Popullit të Kazakistanit, Isajev, njoftoi Stalinin mbi rrezikun e urisë që kërcënonte këtë republikë, ku kolektivizim-sedentarizmi kishin çrregulluar plotësisht ekonominë nomade tradicionale. Madje, edhe stalinistët më fanatikë, si Stanislav Kosior, sekretar i zonës së Dniepropetrovskut, i kërkuan Stalinit dhe Molotovit të ulej plani i grumbullimit. Katajeviçi i shkruante Molotovit në nëntor 1932 se, me qëllim që prodhimi në të ardhme të rritej në përputhje me nevojat e shtetit proletar, ne duhet të marrim në konsideratë nevojat minimale të kolkozianëve, në të kundërtën nuk do të ketë më njeri për të mbjellë dhe për të siguruar prodhimin.
Molotovi i përgjigjet: Pozicioni juaj është i pasaktë, jobolshevik. Ne, bolshevikët, nuk mund të vëmë nevojat e shtetit, nevoja të përcaktuara saktë nga vendimet e Partisë, as në vend të dhjetë, as në vend të dytë.

Disa ditë më vonë, Byroja Politike u dërgoi autoriteteve lokale një qarkore duke i urdhëruar se ata që nuk kishin plotësuar ende planin e tyre, do tu merrej i gjithë drithi që dispononin, duke përfshirë këtu edhe të ashtuquajturën rezervë për farë!
Duke qenë të detyruar të dorëzonin nën kërcënim, madje edhe nën tortura, të gjitha rezervat e pakta, duke mos pasur as mjetet, as edhe mundësinë për të blerë çdo gjë, miliona fshatarë të zonave bujqësore, më të pasura të Bashkimit Sovjetik, kaluan në uri dhe nuk kishin rrugë tjetër shpëtimi vetëm të shkonin në qytete. Në 27 dhjetor 1932, qeveria sapo vuri pasaportat e brendshme dhe regjistrimin e detyrueshëm për qytetarët, për të kufizuar eksodin rural, për të eliminuar parazitizmin social dhe për të luftuar infiltrimin e elementëve kulak në qytete. Përballë eksodit fshatar të mbijetesës, më 22 janar 1933, Byroja Politike i dërgoi një qarkore që dënonte me një vdekje të programuar miliona të uritur. E firmosur nga Stalini dhe Molotovi, ajo urdhëronte autoritetet lokale dhe në veçanti GPU-në të ndalonin me të gjitha mënyrat eksodin masiv të fshatarëve të Ukrainës dhe të Kaukazit të Veriut drejt qyteteve. Pas arrestimit të elementit kundër-revolucionarë, të ikurit e tjerë të kthehen në vendin e tyre. Qarkorja shpjegonte kështu situatën: Komiteti Qendror dhe qeveria kanë prova që ky eksod masiv i fshatarëve është organizuar nga armiku i pushtetit sovjetik, nga kundërrevolucionarët dhe agjentët polakë për të propaganduar kundër sistemit të kolkozeve, në veçanti, dhe pushtetit sovjetik në përgjithësi.

Në të gjitha zonat e prekura nga uria, u ndalua menjëherë shitja e biletave të trenit, u ngritën postblloqe dhe pika kontrolli nga njësitë speciale të GPU-s për të ndaluar fshatarët që largoheshin nga fshati i tyre. Në fillim të marsit të vitit 1933 një raport i Policisë Politike saktësonte se gjatë një muaji 219 460 vetë ishin kapur në kuadrin e operacioneve të destinuara për të penguar eksodin e fshatarëve të uritur në drejtim të qyteteve dhe 186 558 ishin kthyer në vendin e tyre, të tjerët ishin arrestuar dhe gjykuar. Por raporti nuk fliste për gjendjen e personave të dëbuar nga qyteti.
Ja dëshmia e konsullit italian në Harkov, në zemër të njërit prej rajoneve të prekur nga uria:

«Para një jave, u organizua shërbimi i mbledhjes së fëmijëve të braktisur. Përveç fshatarëve që shkojnë në drejtim të qytetit, sepse nuk kanë asnjë shpresë për të jetuar në fshat, ka fëmijë që i kanë sjellë këtu dhe që më pas janë braktisur nga prindërit të cilët kthehen në fshat për të vdekur. Këta të fundit shpresojnë se në qytet ndokush do të kujdeset për fëmijët e tyre () Që prej një jave janë mobilizuar rojet me bluza të bardha, të cilat patrullojnë qytetin dhe i dërgojnë fëmijët në postën më të afërt të policisë () Pranë mesnatës fillojnë ti transportojnë me kamion në stacionin e mallrave të Donecit të Veriut. Këtu mbledhin edhe fëmijët e gjetur në stacion, në trena, dhe familjet e fshatarëve, persona të vetmuar në moshë të madhe, të mbledhur nëpër qytete gjatë ditës. Ka personel mjekësor () i cili bën zgjedhjen. Ata që ende nuk janë të ënjtur dhe që kanë shanse për të jetuar, janë nisur drejt barakave të Malit të Ftohtë, ku në hangarët, mbi kashtë, janë në agoni rreth 8 000 vetë, kryesisht fëmijë () Ata që janë ënjtur transportohen me trenin e mallrave për në fshat dhe lihen të braktisur 50-60 km. nga qyteti, me qëllim që të vdesin pa u parë () Me të arritur pranë fshatrave në vendin e zbritjes hapen gropa të mëdha dhe të vdekurit hidhen aty nga vagoni.»

Në fshat vdekshmëria arrin maksimumin në pranverën e 1933. Urisë i shtohet dhe tifoja. Në fshatra me disa mijëra banorë, ata që mbijetuan ishin disa dhjetëra. Për raste kanibalizmi bëhet fjalë në raportet e GPU-s dhe në atë të konsullit italian në Harkov:

«Çdo natë në Harkov mbledhin 250 kufoma të atyre që kanë vdekur nga uria ose nga tifoja. Gjatë ekzaminimeve mjeko-ligjore vihet re se një numri të madh të të vdekurve u kanë hequr mëlçinë: kjo duket se është hequr me një prerje të gjatë. Policia arriti të kapi disa nga këta prerës misteriozë, të cilët pranuan se me këtë mish ata prodhonin një lloj pirozhok (paté) që e shisnin në treg.»

Në prill 1933, shkrimtari Mihail Shollov, duke kaluar në një qendër të banuar të Kubanit, i shkroi dy letra Stalinit, duke i përshkruar me hollësi mënyrën se si autoritetet lokale i kishin marrë me forcë, me anë të torturës, të gjitha rezervat e kolkozianëve duke i çuar në uri. Ai i kërkonte sekretarit të parë për të dërguar një ndihmë ushqimore. Në përgjigjen ndaj shkrimtarit, Stalini përshkruante pa asnjë hezitim pozicionin e tij: fshatarët ishin ndëshkuar pikërisht se kishin bërë grevë dhe sabotim, sepse, kishin bërë një luftë për të shkatërruar pushtetin sovjetik, një luftë për vdekje. Gjatë vitit 1933, kur miliona njerëz vdisnin nga uria, pushteti sovjetik vazhdonte të eksportonte jashtë shtetit 18 milion kv. drithëra për nevojat e industrializimit.

Arkivat demografike dhe të regjistrimit të viteve 1937 dhe 1939, të mbajtura sekret deri vitet e fundit, mundësojnë të vlerësohen përmasat e urisë të vitit 1933. Gjeografikisht, zona e urisë mbulonte tërë Ukrainën, një pjesë të zonave të tokave të zeza, fushat e pasura të Donit, të Kubanit, Kaukazit të Veriut dhe një pjesë të Kazakistanit. Afro 40 milion njerëz u prekën nga uria dhe skamja. Në zonat e prekura më shumë, si zonat rurale të Harkovit, midis janarit dhe qershorit të vitit 1933 vdekshmëria u dhjetëfishua në krahasim me mesataren: 100 000 të vdekur në qershorin e vitit 1933 në zonën e Harkovit, ndaj 9 000 në qershorin e 1932. Duhet shënuar se shumë vdekje nuk ishin të regjistruara. Zonat rurale ishin prekur më rëndë se qytetet, por edhe këto të fundit nuk ishin kursyer. Harkovi brenda një viti humbi më tepër se 120 000 banorë, Krasodari 40 000, Stavropoli 20 000.

Jashtë zonës së urisë edhe humbjet demografike, pjesërisht në sajë të varfërisë së madhe nuk janë për tu neglizhuar. Në zonat rurale të rajonit të Moskës, mortaliteti u rrit me 50% nga janari deri në qershor të vitit 1933. Në qytetin Ivanovo, teatër i lëvizjeve të urisë në vitin 1932, mortaliteti u rrit me 35% gjatë gjashtëmujorit të parë të vitit 1933. Për vitin 1933 në të gjithë vendin shihet një shtim i vdekjeve me mbi 6 milionë vetë. Shumica e kësaj shtese ishte për shkak të urisë, mund të vlerësohet në 6 milionë vetë numri i përafërt i viktimave të kësaj tragjedie. Fshatarësia e Ukrainës e pagoi më rëndë, më së paku 4 milion të vdekur. Në Kazakistan afro 1 milion të vdekur, kryesisht në popullsinë nomade, e cila që nga koha e kolektivizimit nuk kishte më kafshë dhe ishin të detyruar të qëndronin në vend. Në Kaukazin e Veriut dhe në zonën e tokave të zeza një milion të vdekur

*Nicolas Werth, në Libri i Zi i Komunizmit, Besa, Tiranë, 2000.*

Burimi: MVSK

----------

CRO (24-11-2014)

----------


## CRO

Nderkohe apologjetet e komunizmit ia benin se Rusia i ka hambaret plot me grure dhe se po i hanin minjte...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ciarli

BRSS-ja e meriton titullin 'Urithja e madhe' ne nje planet plot fqinj dhe pa asnje mik.

----------

